# Apple possibly moving to custom chips by 2020



## goalie composer (Apr 2, 2018)

Article 1: https://www.macrumors.com/2018/04/02/apple-custom-mac-chips-2020/

Article 2: https://www.macworld.com/article/32...e-its-own-chips-in-macs-starting-in-2020.html

Thoughts?


----------



## jules (Apr 2, 2018)

Hey, it's apple. There's not enough water on earth to help this _hackintosh_ thing to go down...


----------



## NoamL (Apr 2, 2018)

“Apple possibly moving me to Cubase by 2019”


----------



## antonyb (Apr 2, 2018)

April fools?

`Monday April 2, 2018 11:11 am PDT by Juli Clover`

That's enough 1's to for me to think that way... but Bloomberg's was at 10:44...
Also *‘Marzipan’ Platform* sounds odd... 

In any case, doesn't matter does it?


----------



## d.healey (Apr 2, 2018)

Don't you mean moving "back" to custom chips...


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 2, 2018)

NoamL said:


> “Apple possibly moving me to Cubase by 2019”


Apple moved me to Windows and Cubase in 2015.


----------



## storyteller (Apr 2, 2018)

This was a fairly substantiated rumor among the underground tech sites six months ago (approximately). If I had to bet, I would say that Apple realizes Intel is compromised against user security (it is for sure, btw), and Apple is moving to control their entire pipeline as they do in their mobile devices. They seem to move in a way to maintain user security when they discover compromises (hence end-to-end encryption on iMessages, etc).


----------



## dflood (Apr 2, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> Apple moved my to Windows and Cubase in 2015.


It was Intel Macs and Logic that moved me to Apple.


----------



## NoamL (Apr 2, 2018)

Logic X is perfectly fine, dozens of top composers use it. The problem is Apple and the future of Mac Pro.


----------



## goalie composer (Apr 2, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Logic X is perfectly fine, dozens of top composers use it. The problem is Apple and the future of Mac Pro.


Agreed!


----------



## zvenx (Apr 2, 2018)

I remember back in the days when Steve Jobs used RDT to try to convince us that despite every non Apple test, Power Pc's were indeed faster than Intel's a the time.
Not a good move Apple, not a good move.
rsp


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 2, 2018)

storyteller said:


> If I had to bet, I would say that Apple realizes Intel is compromised against user security (it is for sure, btw), and Apple is moving to control their entire pipeline as they do in their mobile devices. They seem to move in a way to maintain user security when they discover compromises (hence end-to-end encryption on iMessages, etc).



Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if this were—at least in part—a response to the Spectre and Meltdown vulnerabilities that affect virtually all current processors on all platforms.

Here's one of many articles about it:

Meltdown and Spectre FAQ: How the critical CPU flaws affect PCs and Macs

Best,

Geoff


----------



## TGV (Apr 3, 2018)

It's not Intel/AMD. These problems affect all processor with branch prediction, i.e. all the fast ones: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/201...odern-processor-has-unfixable-security-flaws/


----------

